# Christians and the LOA - The Real Attraction?



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm taking on the spirit of Esther, in sharing this information.  If I perish in the loss of some of the friends I've made here...then I perish.  But it is by the Spirit of God that I share this message. 

*This is not an attact personal or otherwise on anyone in this forum, nor will it ever be. Nor is it a disparagement of anyone or their personal choices. *

*It is a Christian perspective on a subject that I've received many inquiries which has been given to much prayer before making this post.  *

*I extend my sincerest heartfelt apologies to any and everyone that may feel offended, for it is not my intention.  I respect your life choice and think no less of anyone.    *

*Christians and the LOA:*

*Much of the LOA is not of God.*  Meaning that it does not line up with scripture as we are taught as Christians.  Though some of it mentions God, it is still mixed with ideologies that are not from Him.  

We have an enemy whose sole purpose is to separate us from our faith and from having / *actually growing* in relationship with God.  God has no problem in our attaining wisdom and knowledge and utilizing such. It's the source, that matters and the methods.  

The LOA has a 'harmful' mix for it has elements which delves with spirital sources and methods that are not all of God's ways. There is such a 'mix' which has been cleverly disguised that it presents no harm. Yet there is.  This is how the Lord gave it to me in prayer:  

*Weeds among the Wheat*

 24Jesus then told them this story: 


   The kingdom of heaven is like what happened when a farmer scattered good seed in a field. 25But while everyone was sleeping, an enemy came and scattered weed seeds in the field and then left. 

    26When the plants came up and began to ripen, the farmer's servants could see the weeds. 27The servants came and asked, "Sir, didn't you scatter good seed in your field? Where did these weeds come from?" 

    28"An enemy did this," he replied. 
   His servants then asked, "Do you want us to go out and pull up the weeds?" 
     29"No!" he answered. "You might also pull up the wheat. 30Leave the weeds alone until harvest time. Then I'll tell my workers to gather the weeds and tie them up and burn them. But I'll have them store the wheat in my barn." 

*Jesus Explains the Story about the Weeds*

 36After Jesus left the crowd and went inside, [a] his disciples came to him and said, "Explain to us the story about the weeds in the wheat field." 

37Jesus answered: 


The one who scattered the good seed is the Son of Man. 38The field is the world, and the good seeds are the people who belong to the kingdom. The weed seeds are those who belong to the evil one, 39and the one who scattered them is the devil. The harvest is the end of time, and angels are the ones who bring in the harvest...

Matthew 13:24-37
_________________________________  

As humans, Christain or non, we are always on a quest for better.  And there will never be a sin with that.  In fact, God wants us to have more and to have better...now in this time while here on earth. 

However that which takes us from Him, is what is sin.  And we must be careful with such.  There isn't a thing in this world that God won't do for us.  Not one thing.  He loves us and has said that He has given us the Kingdom and that we rule it.    

There's more to share.  All in love, for that is how He has been ministering this to me.   

God says He is aware of each dispair and discouragement which we have all endured.  He's aware of our needs.  But we have an enemy who has created a delay to steal us away from trusting God to do all that He said He would do and God will. 

Here's more in a thread which the Holy Spirit lead me to post earlier this morning.   All from God's word...just for you.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=96791

With all my heart...


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 14, 2006)

Shimmie

After reading your post and then reading the reference post I now understand what you're trying to say to me. I am a little bit upset.

I can remember a post you posted about yoga and still doing the yoga stretches after admitting they were not of God, and now you want to condemn LOA and then I went back to the LOA that was started this is what you posted _" __ArmyQt", this is a good post. I'm glad that you shared it, because it's needed in many ways". _

Then you said  "_As a matter of fact, it's taken from a Bibical principals that God has been speaking all along"_

But all of a sudden God has given you a word for us all.  I hear from God quite clearly, when I'm right and when I'm wrong,  But one thing I want to leave with you which you have not mastered yet. Proverbs 11:30

30- The fruit of the righteous is a tree of life; and he that winneth souls is wise.

So before you tell me the devil is tricking me you better make sure you know what you're talking about.

You say a lot of things, but he that winneth souls is wise.  How can you win souls when no one wants to hear what you have to say.  

For the record my faith is not built on LOA but on the word of God, but the same principles apply and I give God all the glory and honor and praise for everything in my life.  I understand James 1:17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom can be no variation, nor turning shadow.

And for the ones that have LOA faith you don't know how God will use this to bring them into a higher revelation of who he is.  Let God be God and you get out of the way.

Dee


----------



## Country gal (Aug 14, 2006)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Shimmie
> 
> After reading your post and then reading the reference post I now understand what you're trying to say to me. I am a little bit upset.
> 
> ...




Very valid points.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 14, 2006)

here we go again.  why does it bother you what other people are doing and what we believe?  some folks don't need saving from you, or your religion.  

i think it is dispectful to start a thread such as this.  it's disrespect to the people who believe in it and are following it.  

perhaps you should read more on the LOA.  you tend to see the devil everywhere.  perhaps you are attracting this beast?


----------



## Sweet C (Aug 14, 2006)

What is LOA?


----------



## MissYocairis (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow.  You are going to do nothing but confuse a whole lot of folks with that. 

LOA is about nothing but the power of FAITH.  _"Whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive. "_ That is scripture.  And, it is also LOA.  Similarly like Matthew 17:20 "So Jesus said to them, â€œ_Because of your unbelief;[a] for assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith as a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, â€˜Move from here to there,â€™ and it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you."_

LOA is teaching effective prayer.  Effective FAITH.  There's no fault in that.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 14, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> What is LOA?


 
I had the same question.... The use of the acronyms without explanation is a concern to me.... And if the acronym is supposed to be obvious, well, then I just don't know....

Does it mean "law of agreement"?


----------



## senimoni (Aug 14, 2006)

Law of Attraction


----------



## ChasingBliss (Aug 14, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Wow.  You are going to do nothing but confuse a whole lot of folks with that.
> 
> LOA is about nothing but the power of FAITH.  _"Whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive. "_ That is scripture.  And, it is also LOA.  Similarly like Matthew 17:20 "So Jesus said to them, â€œ_Because of your unbelief;[a] for assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith as a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, â€˜Move from here to there,â€™ and it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you."_
> 
> LOA is teaching effective prayer.  Effective FAITH.  There's no fault in that.


CBC, those very things you said were on my mind. I tried to formulate them into words but got frustrated and gave up. Then I read your post. It's funny because I actually read the Bible and pray more to God since getting into this concept. I had come to believe that LOA was created by God. Isnt he the Source, the creator of all the rules in the Universe?


----------



## mkh_77 (Aug 14, 2006)

Shimmie, you have truly outdone yourself this time.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2006)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Shimmie
> 
> After reading your post and then reading the reference post I now understand what you're trying to say to me. I am a little bit upset.
> 
> ...


 
Dreamer don't be upset.  For something like this is not worth it.  From my very first post in the LOA which you mention above, I have had more conviction from the Holy Spirit than I can tell you.   "Something' just wasn't right about it.   And God spoke plainly to me, "take heed that you do not follow.."   

"Dreamer",this is the word that He gave me:

"In Lucifer's fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning.  These are all counterfeits to the real thing.  We are the geniune and when we become an early riser to command the morning and capture the day, we displace the devil."  (Isaiah 14:12) 

Dreamer, I kept wanting to make peace, but the more I read in the LOA thread, the more He convicted me that something was wrong and it is.  

There's an unhealthy mix with the theories and methods and Christians shoud be aware what does and does not line up with God's word.   

God always confirms with His word whatever He tells me.  When He spoke 'Unhealthy Mix' into my spirit, He lead me to the word in Matthew 13 regarding the tares and the wheat...an unhealthy mix.  

I'm not here to disparage anyone's choice but I do have to obey what the Spirit of God leads me to do, no matter what the opposition.  

I have the entire LOA thread printed out (except for the past few weeks).  Again, lead by the Spirit of God to read it and line it up with scripture.  I have much more to post and the word of God will be with it as it is with the post above.  

In our lives as Christians, we will each be presented with a task that will go against the grain. Yet we cannot be like King Saul, who fearfully chose to please the people as opposed to being obedient to God and what God told him to do, by way of Samuel the Prophet.  My choice is to obey the Spirit of God, for He is the One to have glory out of this, not me.  I'm just His vessel.  

This forum was set on a premise, that God intends to uphold. He's had it with the devil messing up the lives and minds of His children.  God has made many promises to us as His own, and because of delays, many become weary, and falter, and gave up hope. Hence, the devil sneaks in. 

The devil is subtle.  he knows full well that if he were to stand in front of us as himself, and said, "Come, follow me",  of course we'd never yield to him.  So he comes disguised, out to fool even the very elect of God.  

In the Yoga thread, I was speaking as one who also does Yoga.  And though the Holy Spirit was dealing with me, I couldn't tell you not to do the very same stretches that I too was also doing at the very same time.  We were both just finding out about Yoga's origins.   I have since left them alone for God gave me another method of stretching...a Ballet Barre.

I make no excuses.  And to you and everyone on this forum, I do more than apologize for every offense.  

There's more from God's word, that I will be posting that the Lord is giving me regarding LOA.  Only to line it up with His word and not mine.  Look and see what He is doing, not me.  I'm just His vessel; I have to yield no matter the cost. 

Forgive me, for I could never be angry with you, nor want to make you angry over anything.  You and my babies live in Jax...


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 14, 2006)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Law of Attraction


 
Ohh.... Thank you for helping me to understand.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 14, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Wow.  You are going to do nothing but confuse a whole lot of folks with that.
> 
> LOA is about nothing but the power of FAITH.  _"Whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive. "_ That is scripture.  And, it is also LOA.  Similarly like Matthew 17:20 "So Jesus said to them, â€œ_Because of your unbelief;[a] for assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith as a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, â€˜Move from here to there,â€™ and it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you."_
> 
> LOA is teaching effective prayer.  Effective FAITH.  There's no fault in that.



Thank you CBC, I was trying to find the words to say what I was feeling, and you had already done it.  Great job.

Shimmie, I'm not angry at you, you are allowed to think what you want.
All I know is that my God has and will always come first.  And quite honestly, my looking into LOA has brought me closer to Him, and made me realize some hard truths about myself and my outlook on life that I am in the process of changing for the better.

God has so many ways of delivering hope and faith to his children. And if opening one's self up to believe in the power of the Lord and the universe can do that, then I have no problem with it.


----------



## didirose (Aug 14, 2006)

I understand a bit of Shimmie's point.

There was something that didn't sit well with me when I was reading the book used in the thread.  The message the Hicks used is derived from a source they call "theo," and even though "theo" is the greek word for god I don't believe the woman was actually channeling the message of God (biblical God).  Even though the ideas of the law of attraction sound good to me they didn't sound good coming from this source!

Fortunately for me I read the Powermind System by Michael Monroe Kiefer first.  It was much easier to follow, no hocus pocus or spirit channeling (sorry ladies this part I couldn't embrace).  He instead gives a more scientific view of how this process works and he emphasizes the importance of praying to the God I follow (the biblical God). 

Please don't get offended but I'm a stubborn lady!  I was brought up a certain way and I was taught to be vigilant with certain ideas.  At the same time I understand that many ideas such as LOA can be used cross culturally and by many religions.  After skimming many books in the self-help, christian, and psychology sections of the bookstore I found out that many of these "gurus", psychologists, and religious people use the idea of LOA, except they just give it a different name.  My suggestion is not to limit yourself to just one source, use all you can and find the truth that brings you peace!

Bringing Peaceful Suggestions,

didi


----------



## ChasingBliss (Aug 14, 2006)

didirose said:
			
		

> I understand a bit of Shimmie's point.
> 
> There was something that didn't sit well with me when I was reading the book used in the thread.  The message the Hicks used is derived from a source they call "theo," and even though "theo" is the greek word for god I don't believe the woman was actually channeling the message of God (biblical God).  Even though the ideas of the law of attraction sound good to me they didn't sound good coming from this source!
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning this book...I will check it out. I left the Hicks thing alone too. However, I did thoroughly enjoy Michael Losier's(sp) book.


----------



## MissYocairis (Aug 14, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> It's funny because I actually read the Bible and pray more to God since getting into this concept. I had come to believe that LOA was created by God. Isnt he the Source, the creator of all the rules in the Universe?



So do I.  And, for the first time, I feel that I UNDERSTAND what He's been trying to show me for YEARS.  I am thankful to God for the message and I take the message in a righteous context.  I feel more a part of His creation having learned about myself through HIS LOA.  It's beautiful, really.  Everyone has to seek her own path to understanding and to His way.  If Shimmie believes that there is only her path, that should be unfortunate to noone reading this if you but understand.  That is for Shimmie to deal with.


----------



## MissYocairis (Aug 14, 2006)

I think most people who joined the challenge and who have followed the threads and the book lists have simply chosen those texts which spoke to their heart rather than mandatorily read something that does not speak to them. I know I did.  I haven't even thoroughly read Jerry and Esther Hicks' books and I've been studying LOA for four years.  There are enough authors on the subject that you can select what is comfortable for you.  Dr. Joseph Murphy has a whole book filled with scripture on this subject.



			
				didirose said:
			
		

> I understand a bit of Shimmie's point.
> 
> There was something that didn't sit well with me when I was reading the book used in the thread.  The message the Hicks used is derived from a source they call "theo," and even though "theo" is the greek word for god I don't believe the woman was actually channeling the message of God (biblical God).  Even though the ideas of the law of attraction sound good to me they didn't sound good coming from this source!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2006)

"Honey" and DidiRose, you have both demonstrated what God is trying to point out to us regarding an 'Unhealthy Mix'.   And using the parable from Jesus about the 'Tares and the Wheat' from Matthew 13. 

God wants His side to be posted regarding the LOA, for it is a mix in there that's not of Him.   

Again, none of this is a disparagment to any member nor to bring up any anger or hostility.  It is simply a line-up of what's been presented by the LOA thread to the word of God.  That's all it is.  How is lines up to God's word.

Here's more of what the Lord has been showing me...

The LOA is primarily based upon 'Metaphics' known today as New Age.

*Metaphics/New Age:*  involves one or more of subliminal, soul, healing energy, psychic, enlightenment, intuition, karma, hypnosis,  ritual magic, geomancy, tarot, tattwas, hermeticism, alchemy, auras, chakras and more.

One of first examples explaining the LOA in the thread was an experience written by Marlin the Magician of his encounter with the spirit of a child that had died.  

*Spirit Contact:*

New Agers believe that there is an army of spirit guides, extraterrestrials, and entities who are seeking to communicate to humans through mediums or channelers. These channelers are humans who are in touch with the cosmic consciousness and are used by these spirit guides to communicate universal truth to others. These cosmic truths routinely contradict Biblical teachings.
*Biblical view:*

â€œBut even if we or an angel from heaven should preach a gospel other than the one we preached to you, let him be eternally condemned.â€ (Galatians 1:8) 
____________________

The LOA's focus is obtaining all that one needs or wants by asking the Universe (not God).

*Transformation of Consciousness:*

New Agers believe that the New Age must be experienced to be transformational. The goal of the New Ager is to become one with the universe. The goal is a state of mind that is at peace with oneself and at one with oneâ€™s universe.
*Biblical view:*

â€œDo not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind....â€ (Romans 12:2) â€œYour word is a lamp to my feet and a light for my path.â€ (Psalm 119:105
_________________________

In many of the teachings of the LOA it endorses unlimited power within ourselves as opposed to within God; again it can all be obtained from the Universe.

*Unlimited human potential:*

New Agers are convinced that all the power of the universe is available to every person. The more that we can know the god within us the more we can unleash the cosmic force to achieve the unachievable (ESP, telepathy, out of body experiences, and psychokinesis [moving or manipulating objects with our minds] are all evidence of their belief in unlimited human potential).
*Biblical view:*

â€œNow to him [God] who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work in us, to him be the glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen.â€ (Ephesians 3:20, 21)
______________________________

From a Christian Perspective, the LOA thread did not begin acknowledging God as our source, but as "The Secret".   The Secret which did make any connection to God as the source of all.  It spoke of the 'Creator' however, not specified as God. 

"The Secret's' primary focus (accourding to the 'Secret' website) was primarily based upon the transformation of one's mind; one's thinking to how one has control.  It in no way endorses, encourages, or exhaults a personal relationship with God in whom all of what one needs is found.   

*Pantheism:*

New Agers do not believe in a personal God. They believe that the totality of all the â€œonenessâ€ in the cosmos can collectively be called â€œgodâ€. Some call it â€œthe forceâ€. Others call it â€œconsciousnessâ€. But by any label it is the deification of the universe and everything in it. Thatâ€™s why Shirley MacLaine can proclaim, â€œI am God.â€ She believes that as part of this cosmic consciousness, she is god and so are you.
*Biblical view:*

â€œIn the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God... Through him all things were made... In him was life, and that life was the light of men... The Word became flesh and dwelt among us... No one has ever seen God, but God the One and Only, who is at the Fatherâ€™s side has made him known.â€ (John 1:1, 3, 4, 14, 18)
*Monism:*

Monism means â€œoneness.â€ New agers believe that we are all one with each other and the universe. We are all connected by the common cord of the cosmos.
*Biblical view:*

â€œGod saw all that He had made [diversity], and it was very good.â€ (Genesis 1:31)
*Evolutionary optimism:*

New Agers believe that the world is poised to explode into a New Age of enlightenment. They are convinced that this â€œnew world orderâ€ will be united under a one world government and initiated by a quantum leap in humanityâ€™s spiritual evolution.
*Biblical view:*

â€œBut mark this and there will be terrible times in the last days.â€ (2 Timothy 3:1)
__________________________

There's more...much, much more. But remember, it's only the theory being judged, *not* any person.   God wants to bless His children beyond our highest imaginations.  But there's an enemy who wants to distract and even abort it if he can.  In these days, we need to be closer to God than ever before. 

This is also what God shared in my spirit.  (I Kings 18:21)

"Elijah went before the people and said, "How long will you waver between two opinions? If the LORD is God, follow him; but if Baal is God, follow him." 

Most of you know this story...God prevails.  And He always will. 

Loving peace and blessings...


----------



## didirose (Aug 14, 2006)

HDL and CDC you both prove that the message is universal, when I have time I will look at the books you mentioned too.  I also read Deepak Chopra's _How to Know God_ and he mentions that even within one religion there are about 7 ways we can worship and view God (ie. as a father figure, the creator, etc.).  I believe this is what leads to much conflict and confusion even with those of the same faith.  His book really makes me stop and try to understand someone's viewpoint before I try to get down and rumble.   Ya'll know religious talk has a way of doing that!


----------



## firecracker (Aug 14, 2006)

None of us can take our choice of sins and then point the finger at others is all I have to say on the disagreement issue.

Shimmie I understand your concern.  You wrote your og post so errah powerful  . I enjoyed your weed story.   This is where the gift of discernment comes in for Christians when reading any instructional and self help material etc. I think her og post was for folx that asked her advice on the compatibility of the two. 

Can a sister get some scriptures and LOA rules/guideline comparisons that shows the power of believing only works with believing in God?  (I haven't read the LOA book I picked up yet cuz uh I's scurred) 

I'm gon stand by the man above no matter what I read, hear or see anyways but I am always open to checking harmless things out .

ETAh snap came back and Shimmie's already ahead of my questions.  LOL Gotta love ya Lady!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Aug 14, 2006)

Shimmie, I understand fully that you are doing what you feel convicted to do and I totally respect that. But personally, for me...I am not trying to be a new ager, Im not trying to move objects with my mind, and I am certainly not praying to the universe for my desires. The only thing I wanted out of this concept was a more positive mindset towards daily life. And since then, things have improved 110%. The most important lesson I got out of this whole experience is that you are truly what you think. What ever you put in your mind is what will eventually manifest good or bad. I make it a point to ALWAYS stay positive and uplifting about any and every situation. When I find myself going down, I turn immediately to God because I personally acknowledge that God is behind everything.

 The basic conscept of LOA was clarified for me when reading the Bible. Actually it ws in my mind just the way CBC put it. Maybe others here have come away with different things concerning LOA but this was my experience.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 14, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Shimmie, I understand fully that you are doing what you feel convicted to do and I totally respect that. But personally, for me...I am not trying to be a new ager, Im not trying to move objects with my mind, and I am certainly not praying to the universe for my desires. The only thing I wanted out of this concept was a more positive mindset towards daily life. And since then, things have improved 110%. *The most important lesson I got out of this whole experience is that you are truly what you think. What ever you put in your mind is what will eventually manifest good or bad. I make it a point to ALWAYS stay positive and uplifting about any and every situation. When I find myself going down, I turn immediately to God because personally acknowledge that God is behind everything.*
> 
> The basic conscept of LOA was clarified for me when reading the Bible. Actually it ws in my mind just the way CBC put it. Maybe others here have come away with different things concerning LOA but this was my experience.


 
Ok which book did you get?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Aug 14, 2006)

firecracker said:
			
		

> Ok which book did you get?



The Law of Attraction by Michael Losier


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2006)

firecracker said:
			
		

> None of us can take our choice of sins and then point the finger at others is all I have to say on the disagreement issue.
> 
> Shimmie I understand your concern. You wrote your og post so errah powerful  . *I enjoyed your weed story*. This is where the gift of discernment comes in for Christians when reading any instructional and self help material etc. I think her og post was for folx that asked her advice on the compatibility of the two.
> 
> ...


 
You are too cute...'weed' story .  I'm okay 'Fire'...

God has a way of moving people over into the Christian Forum. Some who may have never ventured before.  While here...may as well check the prayer threads and such... 

Love you too.  Sweet sleep to you and may all of your precious dreams and prayers come true.  For you are covered fully.  

Sweet sleep to all...


----------



## firecracker (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Honey.  I purchased Ask And It Is Given by Ester Hicks.


----------



## star (Aug 14, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> "Honey" and DidiRose, you have both demonstrated what God is trying to point out to us regarding an 'Unhealthy Mix'.   And using the parable from Jesus about the 'Tares and the Wheat' from Matthew 13.
> 
> God wants His side to be posted regarding the LOA, for it is a mix in there that's not of Him.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Shimmie for stepping out* as you felt God leading you to do. I appreicate you given the history or facts because *information is power*. I am very caution on anything that does not spell right out what is going on. The truth should always be straight forward and not a mystery. Again I really, thank God for you and continue to let God use you in any way He sees fit and if that mean saving one person from confusion then thats saving one person from confusion. Love you much and always got you in my prayers.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 14, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Shimmie, I understand fully that you are doing what you feel convicted to do and I totally respect that. But personally, for me...*I am not trying to be a new ager*, *Im not trying to move objects with my mind, and I am certainly not praying to the universe for my desires. **The only thing I wanted out of this concept was a more positive mindset towards daily life. And since then, things have improved 110%*. *The most important lesson I got out of this whole experience is that you are truly what you think. What ever you put in your mind is what will eventually manifest good or bad.* I make it a point to ALWAYS stay positive and uplifting about any and every situation. *When I find myself going down, I turn immediately to God because I personally acknowledge that God is behind everything.*
> 
> The basic conscept of LOA was clarified for me when reading the Bible. Actually it ws in my mind just the way CBC put it. Maybe others here have come away with different things concerning LOA but this was my experience.




this is me and what i believe.  i'm not christian but i most certainly believe in God.

ms shimmie, why don't you just let people be?  we all knew how you felt about the LOA from the very beginning.  then with your signatures.  

it seems very controlling to me.  that's not cool.  chill out. 
how someone else worships or doesn't will not make YOU go to hell.  

kinda like my grandmother when i was growing up. a deeply spiritual lady who was always talking about hell, the devil and armagheddon (sp).  she scared the crap outta me with all that talk.  geesh!  

life's too beautiful for all this mess.

and, i came in here only to post in this thread.  christianity does not move me but it do respect those who believe in it.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 14, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> You are too cute...'weed' story . I'm okay 'Fire'...
> 
> God has a way of moving people over into the Christian Forum. Some who may have never ventured before. While here...may as well check the prayer threads and such...
> 
> ...


 
You know when you look at it 'weed' story isn't a good look.  Sowwey Folx come in here all the time but they don't post.  You gotta peek their interest Ms. Lady.  Not by charging out with a AK either  :littleang /Ms.Lady. 

OT:I got my otha set of eyes today feels much better typing now.


----------



## didirose (Aug 14, 2006)

Shimmie,  I hear you and I am well aware of what you have presented in terms of the New World Order.  This was why I was turned off by the Hicks book, its message was cloaked in ideas I as a Christian am called to revolt.  However, I suggest you take a look at some of these books that others as well as myself have presented.  Maybe you can help those of us who are christian to find the view on this subject which we can embrace.  My understanding of what I have read is this:

If you consciously continue to think of something positive that idea will reach your subconcious (the part of your brain you can't control - like dreams and even your fight and flight responses).  

Here is the part you may take issue with, so I ask you to elaborate if possible:

Once your subconscious mind is set on a goal you mentally become primed to fulfill it, in other words you start noticing things and people who will help you and pretty soon you find yourself reaching your goals at a faster rate.  The interesting part of all of this, according to Losier, is when your conscious thoughts are aligned with your subconscious and you begin to pray your miracles begin happening.  It's like your cry for God to hear your prayer.  It is at this point when we find the answers we need (or miracles happen).

I am interested about the book's explanation because it explains how our prayers work not only in the spiritual sense we are used to but also within our own bodies. God's creation! I think it's interesting that we can look at the brain and see faith at work.

Over Here Still Learning,

didi


----------



## comike (Aug 14, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> this is me and what i believe. i'm not christian but i most certainly believe in God.
> 
> ms shimmie, why don't you just let people be? we all knew how you felt about the LOA from the very beginning. then with your signatures.
> 
> ...


 

Now, now....No need to raise your blood pressure child. Why do you find it necessary to personally insult someone?  Everyone should be entitled to express their opinion/beliefs without being shot down.  I believe some people appreciate the information she's sharing.  If you believe something contrary to what is being stated, feel free to express yourself....but please, don't insult anyone.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 14, 2006)

comike said:
			
		

> Now, now....No need to raise your blood pressure child. Why do you find it necessary to personally insult someone?  Everyone should be entitled to express their opinion/beliefs without being shot down.  I believe some people appreciate the information she's sharing.  If you believe something contrary to what is being stated, feel free to express yourself....but please, don't insult anyone.



believe me, i'm very relaxed.  and i'm sure ms shimmie can speak for herself if she feels it's necessary.

btw, i'm not your child.    you, my dear,  have just insulted _me_.


----------



## comike (Aug 14, 2006)

For those interested, Creflo Dollar did a series last week entitled "The Laws of the Kingdom of God" and "How the Kingdom of God Works" that touched on this very subject.  If you are interested in listening to the series, they can be found on his website under the Daily Broadcast Archives.  You can try this link http://interactive.creflodollarministries.org/broadcasts/dailyarchives.asp (scroll down mid-page).  I found it pretty interesting.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 14, 2006)

i do not wish to insult anyone's beliefs.

therefore, i'm exiting this thread.  i can foresee what will transpire should i stay.
off to off topic i go.


----------



## comike (Aug 14, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> believe me, i'm very relaxed. and i'm sure ms shimmie can speak for herself if she feels it's necessary.
> 
> btw, i'm not your child.  you, my dear, have just insulted _me_.


 
My apologies for insulting you, DSylla.  Was not my intent.


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 14, 2006)

Shimmie 

I didn't have a problem with you posting anything you think God said to you what I'm pist about is the approach you came at me with on the other thread, and then you tried to combine the two threads.

You don't know me nor do you know what I've read or am doing, but for  you to come at me like the devil is lulling me into some confused state tripped me out.  The funny thing is I'm so not into material things, I could care less, that's how I know your comments toward me was not God sent because I am not doing LOA according to anybody standards.  I'm following Habbakuk's 2:3  from the word of God- Write the Vision and make it plain.  

See sometimes when God give you a word, it's for you, stop trying to clump everbody in your mess.  

The devil himself knows scriptures so you don't impress me because you know how to look up topics on the internet and post what it says. 

I don't have no use for your, oh sweet child of God you know I didn't mean it and I love you, well I mean it and I'm through with anything you have to say.

You don't have me fooled and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## comike (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm....Guess I missed that. Can't we all just.....get along.....why is everything taken so personally.   Ummm.......think I'll call it a night.  Peace.


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 14, 2006)

comike said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm....Guess I missed that. Can't we all just.....get along.....why is everything taken so personally.  Ummm.......think I'll call it a night. Peace.


 
I'm taking it personal because the comments I'm speaking of was directed to me personally, not to everybody. 

So that's why it's taken personal.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Regretfully, this thread has run it's course. As much as I hate to close threads on the Christianity forum, I don't want this to turn into a battle ground, and that's exactly what I'm seeing. 

When a word is given, we all have the free will to accept it or not. Please feel free to excercise that will, and let The Spirit of the Lord guide you in the right direction.

Be blessed everyone!


----------

